# Fiat Hymer camp swing 544K



## afot (Jan 3, 2011)

We have this motorhome and love it but does anyone really know how to put the centre bed down?// We are having trouble with the cushions, and are told that you can maake a large double, a single or a small doulbe in the dining area. Help?
Also do stabilisers help on the back of the van when you are stationary?

Thanks


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi afot,
I assume you have the layout with the long side bench seat on the nearside with the table on the nearside, and twin seats in front of and behind the table opposite on the offside.

If so, the table drops down in between the two bench seats, the large seat base cushions slide together to the middle over the table, and the back seat cushions drop down to fill the gaps on either side. This gives a double bed.

If a full-width bed is required, pull out the sliders below the twin seats across the walkway, and from under the bench seat, then drop the re-inforced bench seat back down into the gap.

The single you are talkin about is the bench seat on its own.

This is from memory on my Hymer B544, in storage at the moment, so don't have time to go and check.

Hope this helps,

Roger.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry, top line should read table on the offside.

Roger


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

The instructions for making the bed are the same as above in my 544.

You can actually cover the entire area from side to side and probably sleep four people, so long as they are friendly.

As regards stabilisers when you are stationary. We find that if you are actually stationary, there is no problem . . . its when you start moving around the van that causes problems !!!

Sorry couldn't resist that one . . . yes we use the stabilisers when there are two of us, otherwise we get seasick when one gets up in the night to go to the loo, or is a little restless getting to sleep.

When I am on my own, I dont bother.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

What a coincidence!

We bought a Hymer C544K yesterday and today I've been trying to work out the beds. Do you have the Hymer manual that gives diagrams of the bed layouts? Fortunately we have one but it is really only of limited use. It refers to more than version. I followed the instructions for 'Central Seating Group (Camp)' but couldn't fit the back cushions over the lowered table as instructed. Then I read down and found 'Depending on the model an enclosed additional cushion must be used instead of the back cushion'. I found an additional cushion which fitted the table but it looked different, like it had been added by a previous owner. We seem to have inherited various other bits of foam too that so far have no obvious function.

So basically we seem to have found a solution but don't really know if it's _the solution. We haven't slept in it yet and with the overcab bed, dinette and side bench there are lots of options to try.

If you haven't got the manual and think some photocopies or a chat would help (it's hard to explain these things in writing) pm me.

Chris_


----------



## afot (Jan 3, 2011)

*Hymer Swift 544K*

Thanks to you for all the advice. We have definately worked it out and now hubby sleeps in the top bed, and I am cosy in the large single wherre the dinette is. Wow, had a great week away, and now we have bought two electric bikes.
Do keep in touch we Hymer people need to touch base every so often for advice.
Happy Motorhoming.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*beds in Hymer*

Hi Afot
Send me an address and I will send you a copy of the bed Layouts if that will help
Richard :wink:


----------

